# Pain neverending............



## trying to cope (Jun 10, 2009)

I have pain like even if I were too use the bathroom really well or got to pass gas really well (sorry if tmi) that it feels like the pain is tattoed on my intestines and it is just freaking sitting there never to go away!!!!!!!! Anyone else feel like this? I am so depressed. I would rather suffer from anything else right about now as long as it left my stomach alone.


----------



## God lover 08 (Jul 8, 2009)

yes I experience that too. so ur def. not alone with that one. My pain is all day long really. For me the best thing to do is try to keep your mind occupied on something else other than the pain. I know it may be hard at first ( because I struggle with that too ) but maybe try to focus on an object in the room and just focus something else. But anyway don't get depressed about it because I notice your emotions make the pain worse/ well in my case it does ... it is very hard for us IBS sufferers to not get depressed but remember there is always hope that you will get better.


----------



## eternalpain (Apr 3, 2009)

HiYou are definatelty NOT alone. My pain is there 24/7 and has been since February. Sometimes its excrutiating other very rare times is just "there". Its ruining my life and I find it increasingly hard to get through each day being in so much pain.







I was diagnosed with H Pylori (in addition to IBS-C which gives me lower abdo pain) a couple of weeks ago following a gastroscopy & yesterday started the "triple pack" which hopefully will eradicate it. Then theres just the IBS pain to contend with!! Huh never ending.







I try to occupy myself with other things to try to block the pain, but some days its just too bad & over rides everything.Knowing I'm not alone with this does help as does posting on these forums for support.







Hope you feel better soon.Best wishesPatsy


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

I had intense pain yesterday that lasted for about 2 hours non stop. I used a heating pad and tried to stay calm. It is not easy to focus on something else when you are in that sort of pain. For me it is the fear that diarehha is not far behind but never happened yesterday but you never know when it might so you stay home, cancel appointments..miss work it is very hard not to get depressed. For me now when I feel myself going there I pray. It is not for everyone but it helps me.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

This Could be a fore runner WARNING SIGN for Endometriosis.I was having lower abdominal pain for days on end. I could barely stand the pain was so brutal.One day , I collapsed and passed out and was burning up with a high fever.My husband got me "Awake" and rushed me to the ER at the Hospital.He told them what happened and they did an Abdominal Ultra Sound.My Ovaries had EXPLODED. I was rushed straight to the Operating Room and they had to do a Complete full Hysterectomy because both Ovaries had actually Blown up and I was bleeding to death internally.Had I have waited to go to the hospital , I'd of Bled to death.Having the total Hysto was the greatest thing on earth. NO more montly cycles.If you are in Pain, get it checked out ASAP.You don't want to under go what I did. I could have died.


----------

